# Steve Jobs Resigns as Apple's CEO



## TickTock (Aug 25, 2011)

*gearmedia.ign.com/gear/image/article/999/999289/stevejobs_01_1246304543.jpg​


> Silicon Valley legend Steve Jobs on Wednesday resigned as chief executive of Apple Inc in a stunning move that ended his 14-year reign at the technology giant he co-founded in a garage.
> 
> Apple shares dived as much as 7 percent in after-hours trade after the pancreatic cancer survivor and industry icon, who has been on medical leave for an undisclosed condition since January 17, announced he will be replaced by COO and longtime heir apparent Tim Cook.





> *Steve Jobs:* I have always said if there ever came a day when I could no longer meet my duties and expectations as Apple's CEO, I would be the first to let you know. Unfortunately, that day has come.




*Source:* Steve Jobs resigns from Apple, Cook becomes CEO - Yahoo! News


Maybe they will start making cheaper , better devices rather than the overpriced crap they do now..


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 25, 2011)

iQuit ! 

But I admire the man !


----------



## Garbage (Aug 25, 2011)

Respect!


----------



## Terabyte (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh!! That's very surprising indeed!
BTW


			
				PhoneArena said:
			
		

> After the news broke, Apple's stock dropped 5% in after-hours trading.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 25, 2011)

He is a legend. Bow down.


----------



## noob (Aug 25, 2011)

he should be now replaced by a lawyer


----------



## Vyom (Aug 25, 2011)

That's the end of an Era for Apple! 
Didn't quite like Apple, but loved Steve as the person...


----------



## vickybat (Aug 25, 2011)

Yup steve jobs is legendary. No doubt.

Anybody read *ICON*?


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes He is indeed an Icon !


----------



## vickybat (Aug 25, 2011)

^^ No no *iCon* is a book based on the biography of steve jobs.

Check *here*.

Was talking about this.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 25, 2011)

The legend has quit


----------



## SlashDK (Aug 25, 2011)

Remember the iLegend.


----------



## abhijangda (Aug 25, 2011)

A gr8 CEO


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 25, 2011)

Ohh I remember now iCon .

A legend indeed !


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 25, 2011)

It was due. He is suffering from cancer.

Kudos, SJ.


----------



## azzu (Aug 25, 2011)

Respect for the Great Man


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 25, 2011)

Mastermind of Apple


----------



## MohsinMan99 (Aug 25, 2011)

All hail the man who made the "fruit" a household name! 

*"An Apple™ a day keeps the doctor away"*


----------



## Mike_tech (Aug 26, 2011)

Steve Jobs is a great person, he changed the world.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 26, 2011)

Not everyone's favorite but show respect where its really due. A LEGEND.


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 26, 2011)

MohsinMan99 said:


> All hail the man who made the "fruit" a household name!
> 
> *"An Apple™ a day keeps the doctor away"*



Oh ya he did that!!

Bow my head to this great persona.


----------



## sumit05 (Aug 26, 2011)

Steve jobs full letter :

To the Apple Board of Directors and the Apple Community:

I have always said if there ever came a day when I could no longer meet my duties and expectations as Apple’s CEO, I would be the first to let you know. Unfortunately, that day has come.

I hereby resign as CEO of Apple. I would like to serve, if the Board sees fit, as Chairman of the Board, director and Apple employee.

As far as my successor goes, I strongly recommend that we execute our succession plan and name Tim Cook as CEO of Apple.

I believe Apple’s brightest and most innovative days are ahead of it. And I look forward to watching and contributing to its success in a new role.

I have made some of the best friends of my life at Apple, and I thank you all for the many years of being able to work alongside you.

Steve


----------



## Vyom (Aug 26, 2011)

Why do he has to change his name? Tim Cook!!!


----------



## sumit05 (Aug 26, 2011)

steve jobs


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 26, 2011)

^^ :w00t:


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2011)

*images.memegenerator.net/instances/500x/9578527.jpg
*images.memegenerator.net/instances/500x/9578593.jpg
*i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac158/falcont2t/images.jpg


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 26, 2011)

^^
Nice try Faun !! 

He is also in the pipeline ...


----------



## Vyom (Aug 26, 2011)

@Faun: That was funny! TFS!
SO, another recession....


----------



## KDroid (Aug 27, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Why do he has to change his name? Tim Cook!!!






Btw, he'll still remain the chairman of Apple's board of directors. He hasn't left Apple completely or died.

I expect a film on his life later or sooner.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 27, 2011)

hmm...lets see what lies ahead



Spoiler



Why did Steve quit?
'Coz Anna refused to eat apple


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 27, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> Btw, he'll still remain the chairman of Apple's board of directors. He hasn't left Apple completely or died.


Apparently he doesn't have long left now.He isn't in a working capacity anyway.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Aug 27, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> That's the end of an Era for Apple!
> Didn't quite like Apple, but loved Steve as the person...



 I wonder when we see another one again. The rate at which he kept on bringing innovations.


----------



## KDroid (Aug 27, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Apparently he doesn't have long left now.



I don't know what you are trying to convey through this line of yours.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 27, 2011)

Pictures of him looking very frail doing rounds.I think it is in poor taste to post those pictures here.You can find them on the internet.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2011)

^^you mean this ?
*i.imgur.com/WV5Y0.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah that one.Still looks frail though.And his medical issues are well documented,so I don't believe it to be a hoax.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 29, 2011)

This photo is terribly edited.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 29, 2011)

That frail looking snapshot:* Epic Fail!*


----------



## Anorion (Aug 30, 2011)

Guy responsible for the most moneymaking tech company in the world 



Spoiler



ok im not sure of that


 and all people care about is if he is deteriorating. That happens to everyone, its called old age. Also yeah, its not like he is dead, the way everyone is talking. Tim Cook is a decent enough replacement, but the real brains is Jonathan Ive. check that guy out, brilliant as hell... he is the one responsible for whatever era that is supposed to have ended with jobs, and he is still alive and kicking at Apple, so im not one of those worried about Jobs leaving quitting as CEO and staying as chairman.


----------



## Krow (Aug 30, 2011)

Jobs was the face of Apple, but not like Apple is going to crumble post-Jobs.


----------



## akhil010 (Aug 30, 2011)

legend gets old!

Goodbye lol


----------



## vivekkartha (Sep 8, 2011)

will the apple still remain fresh????


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 8, 2011)

Anorion said:


> so im not one of those worried about Jobs leaving quitting as CEO and staying as chairman.



He is staying as chairman because of economical issues the company will face if he quit altogether. I don't even think of Jobs doing any official works what a chairman will do in general cases. It's like face of company going down. As a result apple will NOT go down but I hope some more 3rd party software will come into their products, which is good for everyone.


----------

